# Proof of Fund or we call it show money.



## daisy30 (Aug 30, 2014)

Hi everyone,

Does anybody here here has any idea of where can I get help to loan money for the proof of fund of my brother?

My brother is in the Philippines, I'm thinking of getting him a student visa. One problem is that I don't have the money for his show money/proof of fund. I already enquire the bank here but I have no luck. 

Please give me any ideas..

Thank you,
Daisy30


----------



## Jeremy Hooper (Jul 10, 2014)

Is it possible for you brother to get a loan for education from a Bank in The Philippines. The Immigration Department would normally accept this.


----------

